# Грыжи С5-С7 и ишемические атаки



## гармония тела (1 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте всем!!
Полазила по сайту и решила описать свою историю -вдруг кому поможет или мне кто-что посоветует!!
осень 2007 г- после обожаемого мной санатория "Старая Русса" стало прощупываться уплотнение справа на шее и подниматься давление, поскольку на тот момент мне было всего 42 г - решила- ничего! устала просто! много работала!по врачам не пошла.
весна 2008 г. - редкие головокружения, и больно смотреть когда проезжают и двигаются машины. Опять решила- мне всего 43 г - устала просто! много работала! но к врачу собиралась.
июль 2008 г - с ишемическими атаками или вестибулярными кризами (мнение врачей расходятся) после шумного совещания загремела в больницу, МРТ- С5-С7 - грыжи около 5 мм; С2-С5 -протрузии 2мм, через 2 недели капельниц и т.д. выписана с  диагнозом: ТИА в ВББ с выраженным,часто рецидивирующим синдромом С4-6 с двух сторон.
Триплекс. сканирование артерий головы- синдром раздражения ПА, спазм 1 ст. 
Трипл.сканирование сосудов вертебро-баз.басс. - синдром раздражения ПА, спазм 1 ст. 
После 5 мес. восстановления (не могла сама ровно ходить) вышла на работу, но постоянно ощущение проваливания.
зима 2009 г-  больница -ДЭ,субкомпенсация в ВББ  на фоне мышечно-тонического синдрома С4-6 справа.
сентябрь 2009 г - больница - ЦВБ ТИА в ВББ, оттуда в санаторий "Северная Ривьера", который, к слову сказать, мне совершенно не подошел. К сожалению, не помог ни в каком отношении, хотя санаторий не плохой.
зима 2010 г - больница - ЦВБ,ДЭ 2 ст. смещение кпереди тел С3,5 на 0.2 см, ну и конечно мои "любимые грыжки" на месте.
лето 2010 г - больница -гипертоничский криз и, конечно,мои "любимые грыжки" на месте.
После 5-го раза больнички - решила - всё!! буду бороться и что "Я" -то обязательно найду решение к выздоровлению. Вот тут и была моя ошибка - началась самая настоящая гонка!! - от неврологаПокровской больницы, которой хватает терпения меня наблюдать эти годы до нейрохирурга инст.Поленова. Сами понимаете - куча анализов - МРТ головы, шеи (не по одному разу)- там ясно дело "мои грыжки" и протрузии, МРТ сосудов головы,шеи (не по одному разу) - вариант развития Вилл. круга,  УЗДГ (не по одному разу)- вестибулопатия, ЭЭГ - дисфункция глубоких активирующ. неспец. систем гол.мозга на мезодиэнцефальном уровне (фу! как звучит противно!!), суточный мониторинг - иш.изм.ST-T не обн., реоэнцефалография - справа венозный отток затруднен, пульс.наполнение - снижено, какая-то диагн.система "Валента" - тоже почти самое, ангионевролог - вестибулярные кризы на фоне шейного отд.позв., ну И,конечно, вестибулярная лаборатория ЛОР НИИ СПб (кстати самое дорогое обсл.)- признаки двухстороннего поражения центральных отделов вестиб. сист., в т.ч. на уровне верхних отделов мозгового ствола, и перифирического звена правой половины вестибулярного анализатора. Выявлены симптомы, подтверждающие цервикогенное влияние на течение вестибулярной дисфункции.
Параллельно с этим - мануальные терапевты, неврологи, иглоукалывание, гимнастика. бассейн. 
Денег потрачено - куча, результат на "единичку" и, всем уже понятно, я добегалась до панических атак.
Ну, товарищи, скажу я вам - ...мда... вот где "сказка" - антидепрессанты, массажи, манульные, причем разные методы, психотерапевты.
Потихоньку подсела на седуксен, потом на коньяк, потом... ВСЁ!! СТОП!! сказала я себе.
Недавно МРТ -без изменений - ага! значит делаю я всё правильно, ухудшения-то нет, "грыжки", ясно дело, на месте, но и протрузии не увеличились!!!
И вот попала на НАШ сайт и очень много поняла благодаря моей болячке.История, например, К@тёнка меня просто потрясла - 10 лет поиска лечения....
Дорогие доктора, подскажите, что делать и куда деваться??


----------



## gudkov (1 Ноя 2011)

Извиняюсь конечно, но смахивает на некоторое помешательство на бесконечных лечениях, обследованиях и т.п.  Состояние ваше не ухудшается, так чего вы всем этим набором пытаетесь добиться?


----------



## гармония тела (1 Ноя 2011)

Дык кажный день подарок - дурнота, скованность шеи, падает давление, немеет голова. Добиться хочу одного - не бояться на работу ходить. Спасибо.
PS: в больнички-то не по собственной воле попадала


----------



## гармония тела (1 Ноя 2011)

Товарищи, объясните, плз, что означает:
- задняя диффузная грыжа С5-6
-задняя медианная грыжа с6-7
-передне-боковые, задние краевые костные разрастания с5-7

Спасибо всем, кто ответит и просветит!!))


----------



## михаил444 (4 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> Товарищи, объясните, плз, что означает:
> - задняя диффузная грыжа С5-6
> -задняя медианная грыжа с6-7
> -передне-боковые, задние краевые костные разрастания с5-7
> ...


уважаемая Елена, мне 40 лет, диагноз очень похож на ваш и течение во многом похоже.. мне предлагали оперироваться я отказался....


----------



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> уважаемая елена мне 40 лет диагноз очень похож на ваш и течение во многом похоже.. мне предлагали оперироваться я отказался....


Про операцию 100 раз мне говорили - не, буду ползать до последнего (кстати нейрохорург в Поленова меня поддержал в этом вопросе). больше склоняюсь к проблемам вестибулярного. врачи молчат. я давно писала. мне кажется здесь просвещают только тех, кто на приеме был.))


----------



## михаил444 (4 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> Про операцию 100 раз мне говорили - не, буду ползать до последнего (кстати нейрохорург в Поленова меня поддержал в этом вопросе). больше склоняюсь к проблемам вестибулярного. врачи молчат. я давно писала. мне кажется здесь просвещают только тех, кто на приеме был.))


Елена, напишите какие грыжи у вас  и в чем проявляются приступы сейчас.


----------



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> елена напишите какие грыжи у вас... и в чем проявляются приступы сейчас...


так, а я же выше описала грыжки. а приступы - дурнота начинается, ведет в сторону, руки-ноги слабеют, могу уронить что-нибудь в этот момент или споткнуться, как перед обмороком (АД 125/80), сильный шум раздражает. иногда тошнит. если лечь - легче. и глаза... глаза здорово болят, как будто за ними, в центре головы что-то задевает. бывает помогает - если уши ватой заткнуть - легче, бывает и совсем проходит (до смешного). прикрыть глаза - легче, я как-то в бассейне чуть не уснула так на поребрике. А у Вас как и что?


----------



## михаил444 (4 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> так, а я же выше описала грыжки. а приступы - дурнота начинается, ведет в сторону, руки-ноги слабеют, могу уронить что-нибудь в этот момент или споткнуться, как перед обмороком (АД 125/80), сильный шум раздражает. иногда тошнит. если лечь - легче. и глаза... глаза здорово болят, как будто за ними, в центре головы что-то задевает. бывает помогает - если уши ватой заткнуть - легче, бывает и совсем проходит (до смешного). прикрыть глаза - легче, я как-то в бассейне чуть не уснула так на поребрике. А у Вас как и что?


У меня тоже руки ноги слабеют (но больше слева ощущения как будто набухли и онемели), подкашиваются ноги во время ходьбы, давит за грудиной где сердце  и в голове как будто что-то лопается. Тоже выставляли типа энцефалопатии,  тоже лежал капался, тоже был феназепам, довел себя до ручки (приступы были частыми..) Сел на поезд поехал в Одессу к старому китайцу на иголки. На время помогло. Надо было ехать на закрепление, я не поехал - запил, (тоже коньяк). Пил месяц... Вот три дня как бросил, сейчас думаю, что надо к нему ехать, он реально помогает. Поехали вместе..... (ужас не пил лет 7-8 ,а тут целый месяц грамм по 300 каждый день... Чувствую себя свиньей...) Но вы меня должны понять...


----------



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> у меня тоже руки ноги слабеют (но больше слева ощущения как будто набухли и онемели) подкашиваюся ноги во время ходьбы..давит за грудиной где сердце... и в голове как будто чтото лопается.....тоже выставляли тиа энцефалопатии.. тоже лежал капался... тоже был феназепам довел себя до ручки(приступы были частыми..) сел на поезд поехал в одессу к старому китайцу...на иголки.. на время помогло... надо было ехать на закрепление я не поехал-запил,(тоже коньяк) ..пил месяц... вот три дня как бросил сейчас думаю что надо к нему ехать... он реально помогает.. поехали вместе.....(ужас не пил лет 7-8 а тут целый месяц грамм по 300 каждый день....чувствую себя свиньей...)... но вы меня должны понять.....


В сердце - это может остеохондроз отдавать грудного отдела. вы про грыжи ничего не написали. у вас какой отдел позвоночника? шейный? грудной? спасибо за пригоашение - но не поеду, мы уже 200 тыс. профукали на лечение, лимит исчерпан. А как китаец-то объясняет приступы? что говорит?
А насчет коньяка - да вы о чем вообще? он реально помогает, в отличии от наших врачей. я бы так и сидела на нем, если бы не спивались люди. я и сплю лучше, и не болит ничего, и приступов и рядом нет.


----------



## михаил444 (4 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> В сердце - это может остеохондроз отдавать грудного отдела. вы про грыжи ничего не написали. у вас какой отдел позвоночника? шейный? грудной? спасибо за пригоашение - но не поеду, мы уже 200 тыс. профукали на лечение, лимит исчерпан. А как китаец-то объясняет приступы? что говорит?
> А насчет коньяка - да вы о чем вообще? он реально помогает, в отличии от наших врачей. я бы так и сидела на нем, если бы не спивались люди. я и сплю лучше, и не болит ничего, и приступов и рядом нет.


Шейный отделс 5-с6 дорсальная грыжа 4.5мм с распространением во все стороны и деформацией дурального мешка и от с3 до с7 протрузии большие (описывать не буду... долго) грудной тоже страдает сильно. Китаец одно слово сказал"хондроз" головой покачал и сказал ходить надо. Я глубже и не вникал. Снял домик и 10 дней по 2 раза в день ходил. С Одессы еле уехал, думал, все (обострение началось... иглы у него ого го какие, чуть ли не насквозь протыкал) у него люди и с России и с Беларуси. Он не шарлатан. Я скептически относился сначала, а сейчас вижу, что только аппликаторы да китаец только и помогали....


----------



## гармония тела (4 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> шейный отделс5-с6 дорсальная грыжа 4.5мм с распостранением во все стороны и деформацией дурального мешка... и от с3до с7 протрузии большие(описывать не буду... долго..)грудной тоже страдает сильно...китаец одно слово сказал"хондроз" головой покачал и сказал ходить надо...я глубже и не вникал...снял домик и 10 дней по 2 раза в день ходил...с одессы еле уехал думал все(обострениеначалось...иглы у него ого го какие чуть ли не насквозь протыкал...) у него люди и с россии и с беларуси...он не шарлатан....я скептически относился сначала а сейчас вижу что только аппликаторы да китаец только и помогали....


Я на аппликаторе Кузнецова сплю.


----------



## гармония тела (9 Ноя 2011)

Вчера ухо так заложило, думала к раковине пора бежать, доктор Владимир В. (спасибо ему) к ЛОРу отправил. ЛОР говорит - начальные проявления отита, капли выписала, компресс. Сегодня ухо отпустило (уже хорошо), ничего не болит, но хожу как будто лодке, глаз болит (всё с одной стороны) и плечо так хочется к уху всё время приподнять, как перекос такой. Это что, тоже признаки отита? Ох, как осточертело головокружение))


----------



## гармония тела (9 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> вижу, что только аппликаторы да китаец только и помогали....



Михаил, как Вы там? Как самочувствие?


----------



## гармония тела (13 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Извиняюсь конечно, но смахивает на некоторое помешательство на бесконечных лечениях, обследованиях и т.п. Состояние ваше не ухудшается, так чего вы всем этим набором пытаетесь добиться?


А вот доктор Абелар меня понял. Слава богу, хоть кто-то меня услышал, все рассуждали как Вы.
Я от него,  впечатление очень хорошее - толковый, понимает о чем говорит.
 3 предположения у него - говорит, искать будем. Домашнее задание получила - буду выполнять, потом к нему.


----------



## михаил444 (28 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте Елена! У меня все по прежнему. Устал я от всего этого,  гимнастику забросил, аппликатор тоже. Завтра начну все с начала: и зарядку, и все остальное. Как Вы ? Что посоветуете?


----------



## гармония тела (29 Ноя 2011)

михаил444 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Елена! У меня все по прежнему. Устал я от всего этого, гимнастику забросил, аппликатор тоже. Завтра начну все с начала: и зарядку, и все остальное. Как Вы ? Что посоветуете?



Миша, я была у Абелара..


----------



## гармония тела (5 Апр 2015)

михаил444 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Елена! У меня все по прежнему. Устал я от всего этого,  гимнастику забросил, аппликатор тоже. Завтра начну все с начала: и зарядку, и все остальное. Как Вы ? Что посоветуете?


Здравствуйте! как Ваши дела?...нашли способ помощи себе?


----------

